# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box v1.3.9 - unlock for Samsung I9060, G350 and others!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Added support for a range of Samsung devices.   Pegasus Box v1.3.9 Release Notes:   *Samsung I9060* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung G350* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7392L* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7580* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7582* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7582L* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7390E* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7580L* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung I9150* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7270L* - added Read Unlock Codes*Samsung S7273T* - added Read Unlock Codes  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

